# Eclipse content assist PROBLEM



## master_malte (20. Sep 2005)

:cry:  Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse,

Normalerweise ist es doch immer so gewesen das wenn ich z.B. >>> System.out.          eingeben habe  entsprechend alle verfügbaren weiteren Funktionen angezeigt werden in einer dropDown Liste wenn man nun auf einen Eintrag gegangen ist wurde eine kurze Erklärung zu der jeweiligen Funktion ausgegeben. Die Liste erscheint wie gehabt allerdings wird keine Erklärung mehr dazu ausgegeben. Ich hab Eclipse neu aufgespielt und weiß nun nicht wie ich diesem Problem begegnen soll. 

Vielleicht weiß jemend mehr ....  ???:L 


THX schon mal an alle die hier rein schauen ....  :wink:


----------



## master_malte (20. Sep 2005)

Ich hab noch ein wenig rumgestöbert und tatsächlich gefunden wie man das lösen kann - ist halt immer nur doof wenn man nicht weiß wie man was machen muß oder wie genau das heißt.
Man muß es eben nur wissen dann ist alles ganz leicht!!!!!

 :applaus:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Sep 2005)

ganz tolle antwort 
warum postest du die lösung nicht ?


----------



## narfist (12. Aug 2009)

Ja das würde ich auch gerne wissen - habe nämlich das gleiche Problem.

Bei mir erscheint nach dem Tastenkürzel CRTL+LEERTASTE zwar das DopDown-Menü, jedoch bleibt dieses leer







Unten links steht dann auch immer "No completions available." Und das sogar wenn ich nur System.out. eingebe und dann den content assist starte.

Edit: Habs jetzt einfach nochmal neu installiert und es geht. Somit habe ich hier auch gleich mal (m)eine Lösung gepostet.


----------

